# Gender help!



## cluck_and_quack

My Easter eggers! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mjs500doo

Looks like you have 2 possibly 3 Roos. Show some more pics in a couple weeks when the combs and wattles start showing more. EEs are so difficult to sex because of all the breeds in them.


----------



## Apyl

Easter Eggers are hard to sex at such a young age. You really cant go by their combs since they stay small.


----------



## Bird_slave

I agree with Apyl.


----------



## corythechickenman

I'm see a welsummer in there .


----------



## cluck_and_quack

corythechickenman said:


> I'm see a welsummer in there .


I would be in heaven if this were true!!! And a hen!!! Which one do you think???


----------



## cluck_and_quack

I was thinking 2 maybe 3 Roos as well. This would be ideal. And since they came straight run this would be good odds. My neighbor got 8 straight run and ended up with 6 Roos!!! I would be crushed... I want hens. And I am considering keeping a roo.... Or all 3! If there attitudes prove well that is. This is exciting!!! Hopefully this is the way it goes!


----------



## corythechickenman

This is my 6 week old welsummer cockerel


----------



## corythechickenman

One of them looks quite similar but hard to tell


----------



## mjs500doo

corythechickenman said:


> I'm see a welsummer in there .


Which one were you thinking looks like a Welsummer? I don't see one at all. Each has cheeks, and head is a different color, as well as leg color.


----------



## cluck_and_quack

Yeah... Bummer!! Hahaa!! They all have darker legs! But I bought them from the "ameraucana" bin!


----------



## mjs500doo

cluck_and_quack said:


> Yeah... Bummer!! Hahaa!! They all have darker legs! But I bought them from the "ameraucana" bin!


Yup, Welsummer have yellow. Could be crossed though of course. Usually EEs have dark legs


----------



## fuzziebutt

I see two to three roos as well!!


----------

